# MAC Heavenly Creature-July 2012



## Richelle83 (Jun 28, 2012)

Heavenly Creature swatches





Fire Sign, Venus, Cut A Caper, Pleasureseeker




Flamingo, Razzledazzler, Cut A Caper, Pleasureseeker




Star Quality, Meteoric, Astral, Galaxy Rose




Universal Appeal, Magnetic Attraction, Earthly




Stratus, Supernova, Ring Of Saturn, Solar Ray




Earthshine, Center of the Universe, Star Wonder, Light Year


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 28, 2012)

Center of the Universe - Earthshine - Star Wonder





  	Star Wonder





  	Earthshine





  	Center of the Universe





  	Star Wonder - Center of the Universe - Earthshine





  	Fire Sign - Venus - Cut a Caper





  	Fire Sign - Venus - Cut A Caper





  	Galaxy Rose - Astral - Meteoric





  	Meteoric - Astral - Galaxy Rose





  	Geo Pink vs Meteoric - Star Quality vs Astral - Loud & Lovely vs Galaxy Rose


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 29, 2012)

Boy bait on top, Celestial kiss on bottom


----------



## highonmac (Jun 30, 2012)

All swatches done on nc44 skin although my arm is quite tanned at the moment. All the images are mine and taken from my own blog, vivalamakeuptv.com


----------



## lesleyrocksface (Jun 30, 2012)

All product photos were taken indoors with natural, indirect sunlight.
  	All swatch photos were taken outdoors with natural, indirect sunlight on NC20 skin.

  	* click any photo to make it much larger and check out the detail! *


*Mineralize Skinfinishes:*






  	Left: Applied heavily                              Right: Blended out








*Mineralize Blushes:*






  	Left: Applied heavily                               Right: Blended out








*Mineralize Eye Shadows:*
















*Lipsticks:*









*Cremesheen Glasses:*


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jul 3, 2012)

*Swatch of the MAC Mineralize Blush in Saturn. *




*Swatch of the MAC Mineralize Blush in Stratus. *


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 3, 2012)

Comparison Swatch for Supernova on NC30/35

  	L-R: Salsarose, Supernova, Azalea, Fleet Fast, Early Morning


----------



## thatKanojo (Jul 5, 2012)

Full review available on my blog.

*Ring of Saturn*









*Solar Ray*









*Supernova*


----------



## shaista1985 (Jul 5, 2012)

lovely pics and u look <3 

  	i need to get this asap too!


----------



## shaista1985 (Jul 5, 2012)

great work - thanks for ur effort


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jul 8, 2012)

*Swatch of the MAC Mineralize Skinfinish in Light Year.*




*Swatch of the MAC Mineralize Skinfinish in Star Wonder.*




*Swatch of the MAC Mineralize Skinfinish in Center of the Universe.*


----------



## SomethingBeauty (Jul 8, 2012)

There are so many beautiful colours in this collection I need to get my hands on it ASAP!


----------



## StarrySim (Jul 8, 2012)

click for large version


----------



## smooch3s (Jul 8, 2012)

Cut A Caper, Venus, and Pleasureseeker


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 8, 2012)

Neo Nebula dry/wet Aurora dry/wet


----------



## soco210 (Jul 9, 2012)

Fire Sign Lipstick


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jul 10, 2012)

*LIGHT YEAR MSF  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    STAR WONDER MSF  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    EARTHSHINE MSF  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    SWATCHES IN THE SAME ORDER ON NC20  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    RING OF SATURN, VENUS, METEORIC AND ASTRAL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    VENUS, METEORIC, ASTRAL AND RING OF SATURN  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jul 10, 2012)

*CENTER OF THE UNIVERSE MSF  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    SUPERNOVA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    EARTHLY MES  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    AURORA MES  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    MAGNETIC ATTRACTION MES  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    SWATCHES IN THE SAME ORDER ON NC20  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    CUT A CAPER, FIRE SIGN AND GALAXY ROSE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## jetjet (Jul 21, 2012)

Fire Sign and Venus


----------



## soco210 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sky Mineralize Eye shadow












  	Earthly & Aurora Mineralize Eye Shadow












  	Ring of Saturn Mineralize Blush








  	Solar Ray & Stratus Mineralize Blush








  	Cusp of Dawn, Venus Lipstick
















  	Celestial Kiss, Strictly Plutonic, Astral Cremesheen Glass








  	Celestial Kiss





  	Strictly Plutonic




  	Astral





  	Light Year, Star Wonder Mineralize Skinfinish


----------

